# Weird Fears



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

The other night I used the flash light feature on my phone. It made a shadow on the wall and for whatever reason this really scared Ruby. Ever since then anytime I grab my phone at night and she sees the screen light up, she runs away and hides under the kitchen table, or in the bathroom, etc. She shakes and breathes really heavy....full on doggy panic attack. I am trying to just ignore her because I know that coddling can reaffirm fears, but is there anything I can do to help her get over it? She is also afraid of other random objects -- my husband's motorcycle boots, backpacks, etc. The older she gets the more fears she is developing. 

Tips?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How old is Ruby now? I don't think it's so unusual. They do go through fear stages. Sometimes ignoring it will work. Sometimes, they retain their fears for a long time. Maybe there is a way to turn the situation into something happy and cheerful. I hope others can offer some decent advice, since I really can't. Sorry!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She just turned 2 a few weeks ago.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Odd question, but do any of the random objects have something in common? For instance, was your husband wearing the boots when she was scared by the flashlight, etc... ? 

We have a dog who we thought was gun shy. It turns out it is really the smell that she is afraid of. Long story short, but my MIL fired a cap gun at a bird and yelled at our dog at the same time. Now anytime she smells that gun powdery smell, she freaks out. Random noises don't bother her at all but if this smell is associated with it, she panics.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It's the smell of the boots she doesn't like. Anything that smells like leather scares her. They weren't even on him the first time she noticed them...they were just sitting on the floor. Nothing negative happened that I can think of that would make her associate any of the objects that she's afraid of with fear. 

She's an odd little one!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Most days I really wish they could talk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its so hard to say if the dog was born that way, or something unknown to us happened. Shadows on the wall during a lighting storm could look the same to her. I just leave whatever object it is out in plain view, and act like it is not there. Lucy sometimes does not like big boxes brought into the house. I just leave the box in the living room until she no longer pays attention it. 

We had a transformer blow and catch fire during a thunderstorm, that was very close to my back yard. Now when it starts raining June does not want any part of going in the backyard. She is just fine with the front yard, but in the back yard she will have her tail tucked, and refuses to go potty.
Nothing like standing in the front yard in the rain, so she can run around and potty.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say that it's "just" a matter of desensitization. If you google the term, you'll get as much direction as you need. Basically it's a matter of starting with minimal exposure to the offending object and gradually increasing the exposure, all the while in a rewarding environment. E.g., having the boots "out", but far away, while playing Ruby's favorite game, or giving her treats. Then moving it in a little, etc.

Fortunately, her fearful objects are easily controlled. Now, if she were afraid of thunder, desensitization would be a lot harder.

Bob


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditto the try to ignore and TexasRed's plain view option. 

If you haven't taught CheckItOut, it may be time since a phone isn't really a good candidate for ignoring. I would turn the phone off (you really don't want it suddenly making odd sounds), put it on a low table. Get something Ruby loves (treat, toy, whatever) and make sure she knows you have it. Your call whether you pick up the phone or point to it and say CheckItOut or whatever you want the command to be. Any interaction short of touching it - even if she just looks at it - praise and treat. Repeat the next day and maybe the next. When she isn't showing any fear, turn the light on and do the same thing. 

You're really teaching two things here: first that the phone is not dangerous and second that anything you say CheckItOut is safe even if it is scary.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I totally agree with jld640... 
I use exactly the same phrase "check it out" when ever Fergy becomes fearful, or shy's away barking, backing off, tail tucked... I bring him in close and have him smell and see what it is he is upset by. I wait until he has thoroughly given it a once over to see it is safe, and his tail comes up and then we go away. In the phone -flashlight case, I would darken the room, and have the phone flashlight, light up an irresistibly treat while I continually cooed "come-on, lets check this out" Once Ruby realized it was safe, and this scrumptious treat was to be had. I believe her fear would probably dissolve
The same with the boots, possibly place a treat to the toe, and go through the same exercise. 
I do believe there is most likely a scent that is very disturbing to her about the boots, possibly a fuel smell, or a dead smell etc but it might be possible to replace the "BAD" With "GOOD".
Fergy is upset by anything that is unusual, or out of place, or just "Not" right. Asking him to" Check- it- out" as I go with him, has really taught him that many "BAD" things are really just "Normal".
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I totally agree that the desensitization and exposure is the only way to overcome the stranger fears in any way. Chuck is fine but the 2 fears we can't overcome it seems no matter what is of the AFLAC duck (yes the commercials) and my husband's CPAP mask. Machine isn't even on but if he sees the mask he's outta there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've often wondered how much is genetic predisposition when it come to fears.
Some dogs seem to take everything in stride, and others have to be introduce very slowly to new things.
While I agree that socialization needs to be on going throughout a dogs life, and not just during puppyhood. How much is from a bad experience, or is the dog just going to be timid to certain things.


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

If you've tried meds for separation anxiety, be aware that some (e.g., Prozac) can cause panic attacks as a side effect.


----------

